# Hi everyone!!



## liverbird (Dec 11, 2004)

Just to say hello ... I stumbled across this website today and have been glued to it for the last couple of hours already.
Like a lot of people I'm sure, I'm currently due to start my first IVF treatment very soon at Liverpool Women's Hospital. Have been told we have 'unexplained infertility' which is so frustrating, really wanted to be told there was something that needed treatment and would fix everything! How mad is that
Been for all our preliminary appointments and been told to phone the hospital when I get to
first day of my next period (approx 22nd Dec). Then collect all drugs from them, ready to start the whole process.
Feeling excited yet really nervous ... trying to be optimistic, but after all this time can't believe I'll get a ++ve test one day.
Any encouragement or advice on what to expect if you've already been down this road, would be greatly appreciated.

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

Welcome to FF

You have certainly come to the right place for help and support ! Good luck with your impending treatment. Feel free to come and join in the other threads with us. 

Love 
Suzie aka olive xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Liverbird
Welcome to FF.
I really hope your tx goes well for you and that you do get you +++ve test very very soon.
The IVF forum on the main page can give you a start, the girls there will be able to help you out with any questions, worries, anything you may have.
There are lots of girls from Liverpool on here too, so I am sure they will inttroduce themselves very soon as well.
Best of luck
Chick


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Liverbird

Welcome to FF
I am also having treatment at Liverpool but I live in Warrington, I just thought i would wish you good luck with your fourthcomming treatment.

Shelly77


----------



## savanna (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Liverbird

I will also be starting IVF treatment at some point in the new year (need to choose a clinic before xmas) so good luck with your journey. I have recently read a very good book called 'In Pursuit of Parenthood' which describes the whole process from start to finish from the perspective of someone who's been there and also had success. I found this really helpful as I feel alot more prepared about exactly what to expect (even if some of it was stuff I didnt want to know!)

I'll be looking out for your messages so let us know how you get on,

TTFN
Savanna


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there Liverbird,
welcome, you have come to the right place for supportive, warm, caring women and some very supportive blokes too.  

You'll be starting your treatment cycle around the same time as me!  Hop over to the Jan/Feb cycle buddies board if you like and we'll all make you feel at home. 

I know of at least two lovely ladies from my previous cycle who are at Liverpool womens - I'll tip them the wink that you're here.

Take care, and good luck with your treatment

Claire xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hi there Liverbird

Welcome to Fertility friends

As some of the other ladies have said

You have come to the right place for lots of support and advice and friendship too.

I havent done IVF yet so cant advise you

But just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck with it   

Lots of   for ur cycle of ivf and here hoping it will be +++positive for you

Best wishes
Emilyxx*


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi liverbird,
welcome to ff.I am on my 2ww on my first cycle of ivf.My treatment is at liverpool womens hospital.I know how nervous you must be,I knew nothing till I came on this site.Everybody is so helpful and reasurring when ever you have any problems or if you just want a chat.Anyway I wish you lots of love and luck for when you start your treatment.Everyone at the womens are really friendly.
lots of love
jane
xxxxxx


----------

